# Family Guy Online



## Larry (Jun 15, 2011)

No, I'm not kidding. Here's the IGN article for it. I just finished pre-registering for it, just for the fun of it. I hope the game will be as funny as the show.

Does anyone here even like and/or watch the show?


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 15, 2011)

I hate that show. I really, really, really hate it. Lesee... I find it disgusting, unfunny, etc, etc.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 15, 2011)

larry669 said:


> No, I'm not kidding. Here's the IGN article for it. I just finished pre-registering for it, just for the fun of it. *I hope the game will be as funny as the show.
> *
> Does anyone here even like and/or watch the show?


 i snickered


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 15, 2011)

The show hasn't been all that funny since the 2ndish season. The newer episodes are watchable at best, but I don't think I've laughed at Family Guy in at least 5 years or more (except when watching re-runs).

A game, also sounds retarded. Even the Simpsons games are barely nostalgic at this point.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 15, 2011)

larry669 said:


> No, I'm not kidding. Here's the IGN article for it. I just finished pre-registering for it, just for the fun of it. I hope the game will be *as funny as the show.*


 
... yeah, ya lost me there (i lol'ed)

(psst, the "you laugh you lose" thread is elsewhere.)


----------



## Larry (Jun 15, 2011)

So, yeah. No one here likes the show. xD


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 15, 2011)

larry669 said:


> So, yeah. No one here likes the show. xD


 
I laughed a _lot_ at Peter losing his library card for reading while intoxicated...
But yeah, I prefer less offensive-for-lulz shows. Like Ed, Edd and Eddy, actually. (love your avatar <3 )


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't like the show either, but I do think Adam West's model is pretty good. I doubt it'll be a quality game, but if that is an actual model, the game might be something worth looking at.


----------



## Larry (Jun 15, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> But yeah, I prefer less offensive-for-lulz shows. Like Ed, Edd and Eddy, actually. (love your avatar <3 )


Thanks. :3c


SirRob said:


> I don't like the show either, but I do think Adam West's model is pretty good. I doubt it'll be a quality game, *but if that is an actual model, the game might be something worth looking at.*



IGN is saying the same thing, too. I just wonder WHAT you'll  be able to do in the game...


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Thanks. :3c
> 
> 
> IGN is saying the same thing, too. I just wonder WHAT you'll  be able to do in the game...


Guessing it'll be a Second Life type dealie.


----------



## Kajet (Jun 15, 2011)

If it's any thing like the PS2 game it'll blow ass.


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 15, 2011)

Blech. First he gets the rights to the Flintstones and now this? Call me when Seth actually decides to permanently kill off one of his most prominent characters. Then we'll talk.


----------



## 00vapour (Jun 15, 2011)

money-grab for a show that is losing ratings due to it's inherent crappiness.... it was probably a choice between a game or another movie to boost ratings. 

...go watch futurama instead


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 15, 2011)

Family Guy has it's moments, but it's mostly stupid and "trendy" (whatever you call it when every other person at school has a Stewie Griffin shirt). I like other shows better; South Park, American Dad, etc.

This game is going to be a bust, the majority of gamers have enough self respect not to buy into it.


----------



## Togo57 (Jun 16, 2011)

I wonder how they'll manage the most important part of the show ... the cutaways, and how much it would affect gameplay.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 16, 2011)

This game will not get a fanbase.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 16, 2011)

Unfunny sexual joke referring to the past. Flashback with unfunny sexual joke. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 16, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Unfunny sexual joke referring to the past. Flashback with unfunny sexual joke. Rinse and repeat.


 
That process is terrible.
Just like the time I thought I saw Tom Hanks.
*Flashback of me thinking some hobo on the street was Tom Hanks, but I was wrong*


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 16, 2011)

This seems like a really bad idea.


----------



## Jw (Jun 16, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Unfunny sexual joke referring to the past. Flashback with unfunny sexual joke. Rinse and repeat.



You forgot the archetype of the unfunny joke that's repeated for 10 minutes of airtime (half the show) until you flip the channel. Usually by Stewie
EX:
"Mommy"
"novel"
etc, etc


----------



## Larry (Jun 16, 2011)

Jw said:


> You forgot the archetype of the unfunny joke that's repeated for 10 minutes of airtime (half the show) until you flip the channel. Usually by Stewie
> EX:
> "Mommy"
> "novel"
> etc, etc


 
You forgot "Cool Hwip" and "Where's My Money".


----------



## Xenke (Jun 16, 2011)

I rememeber when the show seemed like it might e able to go somewhere, and actually had a bit of entertainment value.

In, like, the first season.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 16, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I rememeber when the show seemed like it might e able to go somewhere, and actually had a bit of entertainment value.
> 
> In, like, the first season.


 
I wouldn't be caught dead watching the first few seasons, but at least they were decent.


----------



## Kesteh (Jun 16, 2011)

It uses unity3d. Well... it's an in-browser game.

Not only is this is bad, i think it's a terrible idea.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 16, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> It uses unity3d. Well... it's an in-browser game.
> 
> Not only is this is bad, i think it's a terrible idea.


 
Who came up with this idea? If all goes well it won't make it past the beta stage!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 16, 2011)

I didn't like family guy all that much. The first season was alright, but the rest... Terrible batshit random attempts at humour that try to make a boring storyline more interesting despite the joke being totally irrelevant? Nothx. I don't see the point in the game, either.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 16, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I didn't like family guy all that much. The first season was alright, but the rest... Terrible batshit random attempts at humour that try to make a boring storyline more interesting despite the joke being totally irrelevant? Nothx. I don't see the point in the game, either.



Where is the "This" button when you need it


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 16, 2011)

I grow more depressed with each season. I might look at it if the game lets you go on killing sprees.


----------



## Kajet (Jun 17, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Where is the "This" button when you need it



Below the person's avatar.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jun 22, 2011)

Nasty...


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 22, 2011)

This is a terrible idea, about a show that isn't funny. This dosn't even make any sense, good lord people are stupid.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 22, 2011)

If this for Mac,
Be Intel only.
Normally I hate it when a game isn't Universal Binary.
But this is an exception.


----------

